# ALT Levels at 4,000



## Bailey&BellasMom (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got test results that my 7 yr old Golden's ALT level (Liver enzyme) is 4,000. Normal range is 1-107. I am going to take her to the vet first thing in the morning. Has this ever happen to your dog? I see thread about 500-1000 level, but no where near 4,000.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never heard of levels of 4,000, are you sure it is not 400? I am looking at some of Harley's CBCs and his ALT was elevated to 269 and 312 and it notes that normal range is 12-118 IU/L. Is your dog on Prednisone or any other meds that could be causing it to be high? Was this number given to you verbally or did you receive the actual printout? I would ask for a hard copy of all test results. So who gave you these results if you are taking dog to vet in morning? Did a different clinic run bloodwork or something?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Tiny's ALT was just "2500+". Her ALP was "3500+".
The vet said she either has liver cancer, or else her liver is "very pissed off about something".
With a month of antibiotics, plus Actigall, we've been able to bring both her ALT and her ALP down to about 650 each. Still quite high, but improved.
Do you know what the ALP was?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey&Bellas*

Bailey&Bellas

Praying for her.


----------

